# Unexpected hospital stay



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Slightly unusual one but I'm currently in hospital after emergency at the weekend. Totally unexpected and no warning. Lil man been home almost 11 months everything going amazing. Looking for tips ideas to help him through this. I'm expecting sleep regression as that's always a definite when something unsettles and more clingy. Or daddy pref as daddy off for next few weeks.

Weekend I've been pretty ill in bed so not seen him much but I've tried to stay cheery and connected but just said mummy a bit tired/unwell and needs to sleep.

1st day hosp granny came over early and kept to routine as much as she could but he wouldn't sleep. Daddy went home and brought him in for quick 15 mins and I tried to hide tubes etc I felt this better than not seeing him. I told him daddy was taking me to the doc for special medicine like he had to get and granny would play with him.

Thanks guys for any wisdom you can share. X


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I hope you recover soon and aren't too uncomfortable   

I think you're doing great with ds, it is of course going to unsettle him, but I would keep you 'alive' in his mind, get nanny and daddy doing all sorts of get well gifts and cards, look through lots of photos and make things with them,  let him come and see you, maybe not daily but show him on a calendar the days he can see you And of course with technology these days you should be able to talk on the phone, send photo's etc or even Skype. 

See if daddy/nanny could show on a teddy bear what is going to happen to mummy, and at the end show how mummy gets better. 

xxxxx


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Great advice from Wynnster  

Just wanted to say I hope you're on the mend soon xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

not sure how long you are going to be in hosp for but is it possible to quickly get him a new toy/cuddley and give it to him to take home when he next visits you so that he feels connected to you..maybe tie that in to the role play wynn mentioned..


get well soon  


kj x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys
If I can eat tea then I should be home in my own bed tonight. They thought ur be here til we'd night/ thurs so glad with this news. Daddy brought him in this morning as he was asking for me and he seems happier to have saw me same bed etc and looking a bit better. Gosh my boys being sooo big and all reports that's he's been as good as gold. Lots of quiet family time and as much routine on cards to help make him feel safe.

Looks like I'll be back in a few weeks to discuss the need for a Op and how long I'll be in for. At least that I can plan for somewhat. 
X


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ah Gertie   Hope your feeling better and at home now. Hope LO and hubby are Ok too xx


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh Gertie, I hope you are feeling better and hopefully you are home now.

I have to deal with this myself soon and even though lo would be home for a year by the time I have my op I am worried how it is going to effect her. 

You and dh/nanny are doing a great job 

Take care and look after yourself 

Skyblu.xxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Sorry to read your have been so unwell. I hope you are home now with your boy (who sounds to have coped remarkably well considering, what a star!) and getting better. Sending my love xxx


----------

